# No Sound After Reinstalling Windows 98



## dina16 (Apr 14, 2002)

I have recently fdisked my hard drive due to various glitches I wanted to get rid of in addition to numerous downloading.

I reinstalled Windows 98SE (I think, is there much difference from Windows 98???) and ever since then NO SOUND!!!

I have been trying to see what's wrong, and since I've been unable to do so, I WOULD VERY MUCH APPRECIATE YOUR EXPERT HELP.

As it turns out, I have a 911AF/912AF motherboard. Slot 1 & Socket 370. This is what the booklet says about the sound part.

Fully Compliant AC97 Analog I/O Component 
48 Terminal TQFP package 
Multibit ÓÄ Converter Architecture for improved S/N ratio greater 
than 90dB 
16-bit Stereo Full-Duplex Codec 
4 Analog Line-Level Stereo Input. 
High Quality CD Input with Ground Sense 
Stereo Line Level Output.

This is what I've done thus far. I called the makers of my comp and they told me to go into www.jetway.com.tw and look for links to either 710 or 910. Since my motherboard is a 911 I looked for that naturally. It has three drivers listed, one for Win 95/98, one for Win98SE, 2000, Me and XP and a third for Win NT 4.0 (which is what by the way????). So, I downloaded CodecALC201 driver for Win98SE, opened it, unzipped it and then? It's in my zipped files but nothing happens when I double click on the icon. SHOULDN'T IT????

BOTTOM LINE::::: STILL no sound!!!!

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dina


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Dina ~ Welcome to TSG!

Do you see a little yellow speaker in your system tray (down by where your clock is on your taskbar?)

Also - please check in your Device Manager to see if your sound card is listed there:

Start/Settings/Control Panel then double click System. Hit the Device Manager tab and click the + next to the Sound, Video and Game Controllers. Do you see any devices listed there that have a yellow ! next to them?



> I reinstalled Windows 98SE (I think, is there much difference from Windows 98???)


Yes, there is a difference. To tell for sure what OS you installed, either check your CD (it will say "Second Edition" right on it) or follow the steps above to get to your System again and on the General tab it will tell you right there what version of 98 you are running.

Good luck!


----------



## dina16 (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome. Good to be here. Hope to learn a lot.

No, no yellow question speaker in my system tray.

My sound card is NOT listed in Device Manager. Under Sound, video and game controllers I have:
Gameport Joystick
MPU-401 Compatible

Other devices has a yellow question mark next to it and when I open it, it has:

?PCI Communication Device
?PCI Multimedia Audio Device
?Unknown Device

Thanks for clearing up Win98 and Win98SE for me. I went back to www.jetway.com.tw and tried to download the driver they have listed for my sound card which is alc win98 driver for sound, but when the download was complete, it said:

Error in file #2 bad Zip file offset (Error local header signature not
found): #1 offset: 51911

Can't make sense of this? Help me please?

Thanks,

Dina


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello dina16,

Did you recieve any disks besides the Windows disk when you first got your computer? The PCI communications, Multimedia audio device and unknown devices are most likely the onboard devices of which the drivers for them should be on a disk that came with the motherboard or computer.

Kilowatt


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Dina -

Have you tried RE-downloading that zip file? Delete the one you downloaded first and try redownloading/unzipping.


----------



## dina16 (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks for your continued efforts.

Yes, I received a disc entitled "Driver Pack" but I can't seem to locate the proper driver through that. Could I be doing something wrong? VERY POSSIBLE.

I tried downloading that zip file again, to no avail, same message.


Thanks, don't give up on me,

Dina


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Try this Dina,

Hold down the shift key and insert the Driver Pack CD. After about 15 seconds release the shift key and double click on My Computer. Now right click on the CDRom drive and select explore. There should be several folders listed. Double click on the one called Drivers or something like that and write down the files located in it. Come back and post the files listed and we will help determine which is for what.

Kilowatt


----------



## dina16 (Apr 14, 2002)

Hello Kilowatt, thanks for your help.

This is what I get after I click "explore". As you can see, unless I'm missing something, there is no "drivers"

The following are all folders:
Ali, Bios, Cbrom, Cmi8738, Ct1373, DirectX, Essolo-1, Flash, Intel, Intel810, Pccillin, Sis530, Sis5598, Sis620, Sound(which, because it's of current interest, when clicked, displays: Dos-w31, Nt40drv, W95-98ap, W95drv, W98drv), Via, Xing.

There are also the following which are preceeded with a Windows icon.
Data.tag, Disk1, Disk1.id, Disk1.nt, readme, Sistag, Txtsetup.oem

I hope this helps somewhat.

Thanks so much for your continued efforts.
I really appreciate it.

Dina


----------



## hottesttotty (Dec 12, 2001)

Try looking in the W98drv folder...that should be it. List the contents here, and someone should be able to help you figure out which one you need. 

TT


----------



## dina16 (Apr 14, 2002)

OK, contents of win98drv are:

Cmi8330
Cmmpu
Imaadp32.acm
Msadp32.acm
Msgsm32.acm
Readme
Sndrec32
Sndvol32.cnt
Sndvol32
Sndvol
Soundrec.cnt
Soundrec
table.dat
Tssoft32.acm
unistdrv
wave.dat

Does any of this appear to be anything close to a driver?

NOT TO ME!

Many thanks,

Dina


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

dina,

Click on the Cmi8330. Is there a setup.exe or install listed?


----------



## dina16 (Apr 14, 2002)

Kilowatt,

these are the contents of that Cmi8330
;
; PnP Device Infomations file
; (disable MPU-401 MIDI device) 7/24/97
; (add logconfig to mask IRQ12 for ACT test ) 01/08/98
; (add en/disable IRQ12) 01/19/98
; (merge softmidi & DOSmidi into MPU-401 MIDI device and reject MIDI IRQ) 03/02/98
; (merge A3D drivers) 04/10/98
; (set library) 05/20/98
;

[Version]
Signature=$CHICAGO$
Class=Media
Provider=%String0%
LayoutFile=layout.inf

[ClassInstall]
AddReg=Class.AddReg

[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir=11

[ControlFlags]

[Manufacturer]
%String1%=CMedia

[CMedia]
%String2%=CMedia_WSS_Dev,ISAPNP\CMI0001_DEV0000
%String3%=CMedia_Mpu401_Dev,ISAPNP\CMI0001_DEV0001
%String4%=CMedia_JoyStick_Dev,ISAPNP\CMI0001_DEV0002
%String5%=CMedia_SB16PnP_Dev,ISAPNP\CMI0001_DEV0003
%DOSemu.DeviceDesc%=CMedia_DOSMIDI_emu, VIRTUAL\CMedia_DOSMIDIEmu
%SWMIDI.DeviceDesc%=CMedia_SWMIDI, VIRTUAL\CMedia_SWMIDI

[CMedia_SB16PnP_Dev]
LogConfig=CMedia_SB16PnP_Dev.LC1,CMedia_SB16PnP_Dev.LC2
CopyFiles=SB16PnP.CopyList
AddReg=SB16PnP.AddReg,SB16.AddReg,SBMIXER.AddReg,PreCopySection

[CMedia_SB16PnP_Dev.FactDef]
ConfigPriority=NORMAL
IOConfig=220-22F
IRQConfig=5
DMAConfig=1
DMAConfig=W:5

[CMedia_SB16PnP_Dev.LC1]
ConfigPriority=SUBOPTIMAL
IOConfig=220-22F,240-24F
IRQConfig=5,7,9,10
DMAConfig=0,1,3
DMAConfig=W:5,W:7

[CMedia_SB16PnP_Dev.LC2]
ConfigPriority=SUBOPTIMAL
IOConfig=220-22F,240-24F
IRQConfig=5,7,9,10,11
DMAConfig=0,1,3
DMAConfig=W:5,W:7

[SB16PnP.CopyList]
cm8330sb.vxd
cm8330sb.drv

[SB16PnP.AddReg]
HKR,,Devloader,0,mmdevldr.vxd
; enable IRQ12
HKR,Config,EnableIRQ12,1,1
HKR,Drivers,MIGRATED,0,0
HKR,Drivers\wave,,0,
;HKR,Drivers\midi,,0,
HKR,Drivers\mixer,,0,
;HKR,Drivers\aux,,0,
HKLM,%KEY_IOC%\acm,,0,
HKLM,%KEY_IOC%\Rec,,0,
HKLM,%KEY_IOC%\MPlay,,0,

[SB16.AddReg]
HKR,,Driver,0,cm8330sb.vxd
HKR,Drivers\wave\cm8330sb.drv,Driver,0,cm8330sb.drv
HKR,Drivers\wave\cm8330sb.drv,Description,0,%SB16.DeviceDesc%
;HKR,Drivers\midi\sbfm.drv,Driver,0,sbfm.drv
;HKR,Drivers\midi\sbfm.drv,Description,0,%SB16_INTERNAL%
HKR,Drivers\mixer\cm8330sb.drv,Driver,0,cm8330sb.drv
HKR,Drivers\mixer\cm8330sb.drv,Description,0,%SB16.DeviceDesc%
;HKR,Drivers\aux\cm8330sb.drv,Driver,0,cm8330sb.drv
;HKR,Drivers\aux\cm8330sb.drv,Description,0,%SB16.DeviceDesc%
;HKR,Drivers,SubClasses,,"wave,midi,aux,mixer"
HKR,Drivers,SubClasses,,"wave,mixer"
;HKR,,EnumPropPages,,"cm8330sb.drv,DrvEnumPropPages"

[SBMIXER.AddReg]
HKLM,Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run,SystemTray,0,SysTray.Exe
HKLM,%KEY_IOC%\Vol,,0,

[CMedia_Mpu401_Dev]
LogConfig=CMedia_Mpu401_Dev.LC1
CopyFiles=Mpu401.CopyList
DelFiles=Mpu401.DelList
AddReg=MIDI.AddReg,MPU401.AddReg,MPU401_Dev.AddReg,PreCopySection
UpdateInis=Mpu401.UpdateInis

[CMedia_Mpu401_Dev.FactDef]
ConfigPriority=NORMAL
IOConfig=330-331
;;;IRQConfig=9

[CMedia_Mpu401_Dev.LC1]
ConfigPriority=SUBOPTIMAL
IOConfig=300-301,310-311,320-321,330-331
;;;IRQConfig=5,7,9,10,11

[CMedia_JoyStick_Dev]
CopyFiles=JoyStick.CopyList
AddReg=JOYSTICK.AddReg,STICK.AddReg,STICK_Dev.AddReg,PreCopySection
UpdateInis=CMedia_JoyStick.UpdateInis

[CMedia_WSS_Dev]
LogConfig=CMedia_WSS_Dev.LC1,CMedia_WSS_Dev.LC2
CopyFiles=WSS.CopyList,Audio3D.CopyList
DelFiles=WSS.DelList
AddReg=WSS.AddReg,MIXER.AddReg,WAVE.AddReg,PreCopySection,Audio3D.AddReg
UpdateInis=WSS.UpdateInis

[CMedia_WSS_Dev.FactDef]
ConfigPriority=NORMAL
IOConfig=530-537
IOConfig=388-38F
IRQConfig=11
DMAConfig=0

[CMedia_WSS_Dev.LC1]
ConfigPriority=SUBOPTIMAL
IOConfig=530-537,E80-E87,F40-F47
IOConfig=388-38F,398-39F,3A8-3AF,3B8-3BF,3C8-3CF,3D8-3DF,3E8-3EF,3F8-3FF
IRQConfig=7,9,10,11
DMAConfig=0,1,3

[CMedia_WSS_Dev.LC2]
ConfigPriority=SUBOPTIMAL
IOConfig=530-537,E80-E87,F40-F47
IOConfig=388-38F,398-39F,3A8-3AF,3B8-3BF,3C8-3CF,3D8-3DF,3E8-3EF,3F8-3FF
IRQConfig=5,7,9,10,11
DMAConfig=0,1,3

[Mpu401.CopyList]
cmmpu401.drv
cmmpu401.vxd

[JoyStick.CopyList]
cmjstick.drv
vjoyd.vxd

[WSS.CopyList]
CM8330.drv
CM8330.vxd
cmopl.drv

[Audio3D.CopyList]
a3d.dll,Audio3D.dll,,4
Audio3D.dll

[WSS.DelList]
vsndsys.386,,,1
sndsys.drv,,,1
vaudiod.386,,,1
cpqaudio.drv,,,1
vsbd.386,,,1
vadlibd.386,,,1
nullwave.drv,,,1
cs31ba11.drv,,,1
cs32ba11.drv,,,1

[PreCopySection]
HKR,,NoSetupUI,0,1

[MIDI.AddReg]
HKR,,Devloader,0,mmdevldr.vxd
HKR,Drivers,MIGRATED,0,0
HKR,Drivers\midi,,0,

[MPU401.AddReg]
HKR,,Driver,0,cmmpu401.vxd
HKR,Drivers\midi\cmmpu401.drv,Driver,0,cmmpu401.drv
HKR,Drivers\midi\cmmpu401.drv,External,1,01,00,00,00
HKR,Drivers,SubClasses,0,midi

[MPU401.DelList]
mpu401.drv,,,1

[MPU401_Dev.AddReg]
HKR,Drivers\midi\cmmpu401.drv,Description,0,%MPU401.DeviceDesc%
; MPU-401 MIDI in functions (lastest value 0=disable,1=enable)
HKR,Config,EnableMIDIin,1,0
;;HKLM,Config\0001\Enum\ISAPNP\CMI0001_DEV0001\01000100,CSConfigFlags,1,01,00,00,00

[JOYSTICK.AddReg]
HKR,,Devloader,0,mmdevldr.vxd
HKR,Drivers,MIGRATED,0,0
HKR,Drivers\joystick,,0,

[STICK.AddReg]
HKR,,Driver,0,vjoyd.vxd
HKR,Drivers\joystick\cmjstick.drv,Driver,0,cmjstick.drv
HKR,Drivers,SubClasses,0,joystick

[STICK_Dev.AddReg]
HKR,Drivers\joystick\cmjstick.drv,Description,0,%JOY.DeviceDesc%

[WSS.AddReg]
HKR,,Devloader,0,mmdevldr.vxd
; enable IRQ12
HKR,Config,EnableIRQ12,1,1
HKR,Config,enable_lib,1,1
HKR,Drivers,MIGRATED,0,0
HKR,Drivers\wave,,0,
HKR,Drivers\midi,,0,
HKR,Drivers\mixer,,0,
HKR,Drivers\aux,,0,
HKLM,%KEY_IOC%\acm,,0,
HKLM,%KEY_IOC%\Rec,,0,
HKLM,%KEY_IOC%\MPlay,,0,
;HKR,,EnumPropPages,,"cm8330.drv,DrvEnumPropPages"

[MIXER.AddReg]
HKLM,Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run,SystemTray,0,SysTray.Exe
HKLM,%KEY_IOC%\Vol,,0,

[WAVE.AddReg]
HKR,,Driver,0,CM8330.vxd
HKR,Drivers\wave\CM8330.drv,Driver,0,CM8330.drv
HKR,Drivers\midi\cmopl.drv,Driver,0,cmopl.drv
HKR,Drivers\mixer\CM8330.drv,Driver,0,CM8330.drv
HKR,Drivers\aux\CM8330.drv,Driver,0,CM8330.drv
HKR,Drivers\wave\CM8330.drv,Description,0,%WAVE.DeviceDesc%
HKR,Drivers\midi\cmopl.drv,Description,0,%V_INTERNAL%
HKR,Drivers\mixer\CM8330.drv,Description,0,%WAVE.DeviceDesc%
HKR,Drivers\aux\CM8330.drv,Description,0,%WAVE.DeviceDesc%
HKR,Drivers,SubClasses,,"wave,midi,mixer,aux"

[Audio3D.AddReg]
HKCR,Audio3D,,0,Audio3DObject
HKCR,Audio3D\CLSID,,0,%Audio3D_CLSID%
HKCR,CLSID\%Audio3D_CLSID%,,0,Audio3DObject
HKCR,CLSID\%Audio3D_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,Audio3D.dll
HKCR,CLSID\%Audio3D_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

[Class.AddReg]
HKR,,,0,%MediaClassName%
HKR,,Icon,0,-1
HKR,,Installer,0,mmci.dll

[CMedia_JoyStick.UpdateInis]
system.ini,drivers,joystick,,0

[WSS.UpdateInis]
system.ini,386Enh,"device=vsndsys.386"
system.ini,386Enh,"device=vaudiod.386"
system.ini,386Enh,"device=vadlibd.386"
system.ini,386Enh,"device=vsbd.386"
system.ini,386Enh,"device=nmcmssnd.386"
system.ini,386Enh,"device=cmedia.386",,1
system.ini,drivers,"wave*=cmcodec.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"midi*=cmopl3.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"aux*=cmcodec.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"mixer*=cmcodec.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"wave*=sndsys.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"wave*=cpqaudio.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"wave*=cs31ba11.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"wave*=cs32ba11.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"wave*=nmcmssnd.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"midi*=sndsys.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"midi*=nmcmssnd.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"aux*=sndsys.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"aux*=cpqaudio.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"aux*=cs31ba11.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"aux*=cs32ba11.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"aux*=nmcmssnd.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"mixer*=sndsys.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"mixer*=cs31ba11.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"mixer*=cs32ba11.drv",,1
system.ini,drivers,"mixer*=nmcmssnd.drv",,1

[CMedia_DOSMIDI_emu]
AddReg=DOSemu.AddReg
CopyFiles=DOSemu.CopyFiles
UpdateInis=DOSemu.UpdateInis

[DOSemu.AddReg]
HKR,,DeviceDriver,,cmmpu401.vxd
HKR,,DevLoader,,*CONFIGMG
HKR,Drivers,SubClasses,,"midi"
HKR,Drivers,MIGRATED,,0

[DOSemu.CopyFiles]
cmmpu.exe,,
smidi32.dll,,

[DOSemu.UpdateInis]
win.ini,windows,,"run=%11%\cmmpu.exe",

[CMedia_SWMIDI]
CopyFiles=SWMIDI.CopyFiles
AddReg=SW_MIDI.AddReg, SMIDI.AddReg, OPL_Dev.AddReg

[SWMIDI.CopyFiles]
cmsmidi.drv,,
softmidi.dll,,
wave.dat,,
table.dat,,

[SW_MIDI.AddReg]
HKR,,Devloader,,mmdevldr.vxd
HKR,Drivers,MIGRATED,,0
HKR,Drivers\midi,,,

[SMIDI.AddReg]
HKR,,Driver,,cmmpu401.vxd
HKR,Drivers\midi\cmsmidi.drv,Driver,,cmsmidi.drv
HKR,Drivers,SubClasses,,"midi"

[OPL_Dev.AddReg]
HKR,Drivers\midi\cmsmidi.drv,Description,,%SMIDI.DeviceDesc%

[SourceDisksNames]
1="CMI8330 WIN98 Driver Disk",,0000

[SourceDisksFiles]
CM8330.drv=1
CM8330.vxd=1
imaadp32.acm=1
msadp32.acm=1
msg711.acm=1
msgsm32.acm=1
tssoft32.acm=1
tsd32.dll=1
sndvol32.exe=1
sndvol32.cnt=1
sndrec32.exe=1
soundrec.cnt=1
soundrec.hlp=1
cm8330sb.vxd=1
cm8330sb.drv=1
cmmpu401.drv=1
cmmpu401.vxd=1
cmjstick.drv=1
vjoyd.vxd=1
cmopl.drv=1
cmmpu.exe=1
smidi32.dll=1
cmsmidi.drv=1
softmidi.dll=1
wave.dat=1
table.dat=1
Audio3D.dll=1

[Strings]
String0="C-Media Inc."
String1="C-Media Inc."
String2="Windows Sound System (WSS) Device"
String3="External Midi (Mpu401) Device"
String4="Joystick Device"
String5="SB16 Audio Device"
SB16.DeviceDesc="Duplex/SB16 Wave"
V_INTERNAL="OPL2/OPL3 FM Synthesis"
MPU401.DeviceDesc="C-Media Inc. External MIDI (MPU-401)"
JOY.DeviceDesc="C-Media Inc. Joystick"
KEY_IOC="SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\MediaResources\InstallOptionalComponents"
WAVE.DeviceDesc="C-Media Inc. Wave Mixer Aux"
MediaClassName="Sound, video and game controllers"
SMIDI.DeviceDesc="C-Media SoftMidi Driver"
DOSemu.DeviceDesc="DOS Mode MPU-401 Emulator"
SWMIDI.DeviceDesc="C-Media SoftMidi Driver"
Audio3D_CLSID="{D8F1EEE0-F634-11CF-8700-00A0245D918B}"

I sure hope this gives you something to go on.

Dina


----------



## dogbonz (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi Dina,

Yeah, there's enough there to take up
hours and hours !!

I have a C-Media card... it was $8
at the store. I'm not aware of a 
built-in C-Media device (maybe someone
is). I haven't been happy with mine,
since it won't play SFX except in 
Win XP (which I also run).

The key question is whether it's 
a built-in Sound card, or a Slot
Sound Card. It may be a PCI card,
in which case it could possibly be
Either !!

In Device Manager, take out ALL refs
to a Sound Card, including the MPU
reference. Cold boot back, and see
what it asks for.

Win98 MAY have the drivers for it, it
has some C-Media files.

On your Win98 disk, is it proprietary
or Windows98SE only ?? If it's
proprietary, check it out for a folder
called Drivers. Look in there for
any possible Sound configs.

Hope that helps, let us know.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go to the device manager, scroll down to this device:

PCI Multimedia Audio Device 

Choose properties, update driver, then browse to the cd that you are speaking of......under sound/win98drv


----------



## dina16 (Apr 14, 2002)

The suggestion with trying to locate driver through CD has been tried numerous times, and zilch!!

I just ran Systems Information.
I'm going to copy it on here hoping it will give you somwthing to go on.

Unknown Device
Unknown
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\ACPI\*INT0800\0
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range: Base= xFFB80000 End= xFFBFFFFF 
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range: Base= xFFB80000 End= xFFBFFFFF 
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range: Base= x00000000 End= x00000000 Min= xFFB80000 Max= xFFBFFFFF 
Driver: Driver Not Installed

PCI Communication Device
Unknown
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\PCI\VEN_1057&DEV_5600&SUBSYS_03001057&REV_00\50F000
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range: Base= xD4000000 End= xD40000FF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range: Base= xD4000000 End= xD40000FF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: xFFFF
Memory Address Range: Base= xD4000000 End= xD40000FF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
HW Revision: 000
Driver: Driver Not Installed

PCI Multimedia Audio Device
Unknown
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2425&SUBSYS_004011D4&REV_01\BUS_00&DEV_1F&FUNC_05
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=xD800 End=xD8FF Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Base=xDC00 End=xDC3F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=xD800 End=xD8FF Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Base=xDC00 End=xDC3F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: xFFFF
IO Range: Base=xD800 End=xD8FF Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Base=xDC00 End=xDC3F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
HW Revision: 001
Driver: Driver Not Installed

Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 920C
PRINTER
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\LPTENUM\HEWLETT-PACKARDDESKJ8EEF\ACPI&*PNP0400&0
Alloc resources: None
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: None
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: None
Driver: Driver Not Installed

Is it possible that this can give you some information which I, in my amateurishness, am overlooking?

Don't give up on me.
THANKS LOADS,

Dina


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I'm not sure if I'm misunderstanding or not....from what I've read thru the thread, you've browsed around on the cdrom looking for maybe a setup or install for the sound......unless I missed it, I don't see where you've tried to actually 'change the driver' from within the control panel....you can't just point it to the cdrom and stop.....you pretty much have to spoon feed the driver........

Unknown Device 
Unknown 
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C) 
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver 
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.


----------



## dina16 (Apr 14, 2002)

I have been trying so many things I'm just right now.

I don't understand what you mean by "spoon feeding."

Would you please go through that for me, step-by-step?

Thank you and I apologize for my "newbiness".

Dina


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start button, settings, control panel, system, device manager.

Once there scroll down to the unknown device:

PCI Multimedia Audio Device 

Double click on it, go to the driver tab, then update driver, search for better driver, then next, specify location, then browse, click on the cd drive (with the cdrom in the drive that you've been talking about) go to the sound directory, then to the win98 driver directory that you listed contents of here:

OK, contents of win98drv are: 

Cmi8330 
Cmmpu 
Imaadp32.acm 
Msadp32.acm 
Msgsm32.acm 
Readme 
Sndrec32 
Sndvol32.cnt 
Sndvol32 
Sndvol 
Soundrec.cnt 
Soundrec 
table.dat 
Tssoft32.acm 
unistdrv 
wave.dat 


There should be more items, hopefully there are, once you get to that directory, then click ok.

Let us know if you need more help.


----------

